# Engineering Shell & Tube Heat Exchangers



## م.مجدي عليان (20 أغسطس 2006)

http://www.manninglewis.com/design.htm
موقع لتصميم المبادلات الحرارية


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 أغسطس 2006)

goooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 أغسطس 2006)

goooooooooooood


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 أغسطس 2006)

http://www.engineersedge.com/heat_exchanger/heat_exchanger_menu.shtml


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 أغسطس 2006)

http://www.paulin.com/


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 أغسطس 2006)

http://www.eng-tips.com/viewthread.cfm?qid=156149&page=6


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 أغسطس 2006)

http://www.htcsoftware.com/stx_for_windows.htm
هذا الموقع يوجد به عن ال preesure drop


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 أغسطس 2006)

http://www.wipo.int/pctdb/en/wo.jsp?KEY=99/62318.000406


----------



## eng_3mr84 (23 أغسطس 2006)

thanks much doctor majdi for ur marvellous partcipations


----------



## mojahid (12 سبتمبر 2006)

thank's dr: magdi


----------

